
Study Shows Black Coders Are More Likely to Get Job Offers, but for Less Money - bootload
https://www.inc.com/salvador-rodriguez/hired-salaries-report.html
======
flukus
> "It's unclear if African American candidates are receiving more offers
> because of diversity initiatives, a lower preferred salary, or a combination
> of those and other factors," said the report, which was released Thursday.

Is the company size enough to explain this? Companies with diversity hiring
are usually the large corporates and these are also the ones that pay the
worst.

> Latino and Asian candidates, for example, are more likely to receive
> salaries that are more on par with white candidates, but they are also less
> likely to get hired. According to the report, Latino candidates are 26
> percent less likely to get hired than white people while Asians are a
> whopping 45 percent less likely.

I'd guess this is because their aren't breaking things down via country of
origin. A recent migrant with poor communication skills will be much less
likely to get hired.

